# listen to your tunes and be available.



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive got about 50 hours on these now, and my verdict is they are great, i can wonder around with my mp-3 player, listen to whatever i want and still hear anyone im working with. i thought for the money they would be krap, but theyre not, very comfy and sound great, and if i want i just switch ears. even use em in the car when the wife is driving and she doesnt want to listen to anything.

yes you get stereo in 1 ear

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Stanton-DJ-Pro-300-SingleSide-Headphone?sku=242700


----------

